# Convert HK P30 from .40 to 9mm



## nomaad (Apr 20, 2019)

Long ago when I bought my P30 in .40, I picked it up at Sportman's Warehouse because of a sale. I generally shop at my LGS and pawn shops. The sales guy told me that the p30 frame and slide were identical on the .40 and 9mm and only the barrel and magazines were different and that by purchasing new mags and a new barrel I could convert from .40 to 9mm any time i want to.

I've been toying with buying a VP9 Tactical to run suppressed, but it occurred to me that if that guy was right, I could just set up my existing p30 as a 9mm tactical by swapping the parts.

However, I cannot find anything about this anywhere. Anybody heard of this?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Depending on the can, unless you already have suppressor height sights, that's going to be an issue.

For best results, contact HK Customer service

I recall the breech face / barrel dimensions don't line up correctly.

Pretty sure you need a whole slide/barrel.

EFK was making barrels that worked but I don't believe it was a standard item.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nomaad (Apr 20, 2019)

thanks! i have some queries in to HK and a couple of aftermarket barrel manufacturers.


----------



## nomaad (Apr 20, 2019)

not worried about sight height as i'll be replacing the rear sight with https://www.hkparts.net/shop/pc/RMR-Pistol-Mount-HK-VP9-P30-HK45-HK45C-p18503.htm


----------

